# RAGDOLL KITTY CAT IN DIRE STRAIGHTS



## genEus (Sep 7, 2004)

http://www.racingwest.com/news/story.php3/11197/

RAGDOLL KITTY CAT IN DIRE STRAIGHTS
Meet Rubio. He has it all – good looks and charisma, but not even his good looks are enough to save him from an imminently wretched future.

Rubio is a rescue cat who is being returned, unfortunately there is no room for him and he will have to be boarded. It breaks my heart to think this poor guy is going to be put in a dark cage in a boarding facility until a home can be found for him. He has been through too much. He deserves more.

If you are in a position to foster Rubio while we try to find him a forever home, please leave a voice mail at: 805.496.8235.

Rubio
Ragdoll, Himalayan Mix Cat
Size: Extra Large
Age: Adult
Sex: Male

Notes: This is Rubio; really he is more a child than a cat. He actually hugs. If you go to pick him up to move him like you would a normal cat he reaches up and hugs tight to your neck.

He is a big cat, that loves to flop and sleep upside in the goofiest positions. He is not demanding, although he does preferably need a home where there is lot of action, maybe even other animals. You will have to tell us who you have and we will run it by Rubio to see if that is what he wants. After all, it all comes down to what is best for him; he has been through too much to have anything less than a perfect loving home.

Believe it or not Rubi Dubi was dumped at the high kill South LA shelter. He was so full of love that his rescuer took him his first available day. She would not risk his being euthanized.

Thank goodness, she saved probably the most magnificent cat that ever was. I mean this. I have never had such a loving cat as Rubi Dubi.

Rubio is about 3 years old, neutered and up-to-date on his shots.

The requirements for adopting Rubio is: an adoption fee**, approved adoption application and home check.

**The adoption fee helps offset the cost of shelter bail out, spay or neuter, vaccinations, grooming, flea control, deworming, boarding and any medical treatment that is required to make the pet adoptable.

Email: janet @ racingwest. Com (remove spaces) or leave message at 805.496.8235.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a handsome cat. Do you know personally if these people are reputable?

I'll move this to Cats in Need.


----------



## genEus (Sep 7, 2004)

Jeanie said:


> What a handsome cat. Do you know personally if these people are reputable?
> 
> I'll move this to Cats in Need.


No, just popped up on my Google Alerts for "Ragdoll"

Figured what better place to post than here?


----------

